# Split T3 or all at once?



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I've been reading a lot about T3, and I will be starting from tomorrow. I will be tapering up my dosage but just wanted to see whether it will be better to take this all at once or split through the day.

On an old thread, mars recommended taking it all at once, on an empty stomach before fasted cardio. However, other articles mention splitting the dose over the day for the best effects, as it has a relatively short half life (although this is unclear as I have seen this quoted from 2.5hours to 2 days).

Anyone know a little more to help clear things up?

Thanks.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I was under the impression you can do them all at once like you can with clens?

I might be completely wrong but certain thats what i've read on here.....


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

why dont you just follow mars advice

he is a pretty clued up chap


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

big steve said:


> why dont you just follow mars advice
> 
> he is a pretty clued up chap


I know he is, just wondering if its still current advice, the thread was 2 or 3 years old. You know how things go with research and protocols for this kind of stuff.

Plus, I like to know why I'm doing something, rather than just doing it because someone told me to.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I was under the impression you can do them all at once like you can with clens?
> 
> I might be completely wrong but certain thats what i've read on here.....


If thats best, thats what I'll do. Just seems to be conflicting info around.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

i split the dose so i take it every 4/5 hours on an empty stomach no food an hour before or after 2 days on 2days of , i found this more effective than full dose in the morning

this advice i took from ausbuilt


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

squatthis said:


> I know he is, just wondering if its still current advice, the thread was 2 or 3 years old. You know how things go with research and protocols for this kind of stuff.
> 
> Plus, I like to know why I'm doing something, rather than just doing it because someone told me to.


Still stands, T3 is still T3 lol.

The reason there is conflicting posts is because ppl often talk a load of bollox or repeat rubbish they have read.

There is a very good reason for taking it the way i and the medical professionals advise.

That is because it's the best way to induce hyperthyroidism, many foods contain T3 binding agents, therefore splitting the dose considerably reduces it's efficacy.

And forget the 2 on 2 off approach if your purpose for using it is for cutting as this will not induce a near high state of hyperthyroidism.

So now you know why, so go ahead and take it all in the morning with a glass of water, oh, and dont taper up or down, there is no benefit in doing this.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i drop all mine on empty stomach with or without clen before fasted run in the morning - worked well for this summer


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

so mars if im currently taking 150 mcg 2 days on 2days off

what should i take if i take if i were to take it every day ,


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you measuring your body temp before taking it?


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah braun in ear thermomenter


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

You can do the dose all at once, it doesn't really make any difference if you split the dose imo


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

latblaster said:


> Are you measuring your body temp before taking it?


This is ok to do if T3 is all you are taking, if you are taking steroids as well it's pointless, i'm sure you are all aware of how much your body temp fluctuates while on steroids.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Mars said:


> This is ok to do if T3 is all you are taking, if you are taking steroids as well it's pointless, i'm sure you are all aware of how much your body temp fluctuates while on steroids.


This is true, never thought about that tbh.

Mars, i've tried looking for your post on t3 (as mentioned in the op) and recommendations on how to take it but i can't seem to find? Any chance of a linky please?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Mars said:


> Still stands, T3 is still T3 lol.
> 
> The reason there is conflicting posts is because ppl often talk a load of bollox or repeat rubbish they have read.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that  This is what I was hoping for.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'd link it you myself, but I can't remember where it was. Sorry bud.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Btw, has anyone on here seen the tabs I have before? I posted pics in this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/188385-chinese-thyroid-tablets-40mg.html


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mars,i agree with your method,however the temp thing i do not,if you are dosing aas ,aas dose should be kept steady along with cals,so that you see a one degree increase on effective over dosing of t3,then you back it off by 25mcg for optimum use,temp always lowers once the useful dosage period is over.

Ausbuilt also agrees to this form of dose metering,however he also suggests splitting the dose due to active life i beleive,your thoughts please this intrigues me.

Edit; temp is taken on awakening before you get up and pump blood around faster heating the core,with activity


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

biglbs said:


> Mars,i agree with your method,however the temp thing i do not,if you are dosing aas ,aas dose should be kept steady along with cals,so that you see a one degree increase on effective over dosing of t3,then you back it off by 25mcg for optimum use,temp always lowers once the useful dosage period is over.
> 
> Ausbuilt also agrees to this form of dose metering,however he also suggests splitting the dose due to active life i beleive,your thoughts please this intrigues me.
> 
> Edit; temp is taken on awakening before you get up and pump blood around faster heating the core,with activity


You Dont have to agree with the body temp thing, it's fact lol.

Also what is the point in taking your body temp? just run your T3 (keep it under 1.7mcg per kg of bodyweight, 1.25mcg/kg is optimum) for your 6wks or whatever length it is and thats it,simple.

As for taking your temp on waking, are you aware of just some of the outside variations that make this a pointless excersise too?

here is a list of some of them.

Psychological factors also influence body temperature: a very excited person often has an elevated temperature.

Sleep disturbances also affect temperatures.

Normally, body temperature drops significantly at a person's normal bedtime and throughout the night.

Insomnia and poor sleep quality are associated with smaller and later drops in body temperature.Similarly, waking up unusually early, sleeping in and changes to shift work schedules may affect body temperature.

As for splitting the dose iv'e already explained about why that decreases the efficacy of T3.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well it goes without saying that if there are sleep disturbancies then it would not work and as for the other points,they seem a bit random,do you often wake up and at that very second become 'very excited'whilst thinking you must put a thermometer in your ear,i don't.

Temp does fluctuate,hence take reading on awakening,before getting up.

If you do not monitor temp. then you are guessing if it is working and when it is shutting you down,when your temp rises by about 1deg it is working (consistant average temp)When it drops you are shutting down,this is why readings are taken every day to get an average picture,that is fact too mate.

As i say splitting the dose i don't see but Aus argues for it with some evidence and studies to back it up


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

biglbs said:


> Well it goes without saying that if there are sleep disturbancies then it would not work and as for the other points,they seem a bit random,do you often wake up and at that very second become 'very excited'whilst thinking you must put a thermometer in your ear,i don't.
> 
> Temp does fluctuate,hence take reading on awakening,before getting up.
> 
> ...


What a load of waffle, you pick one point and belittle it, that isn't the point and if you can't see that then it's pointless trying.

Of course it's working and of course you will shutdown your own TSH, who cares? that's the whole point isn't it, inducing hyperthyroidism to speed up the metabolism and lose weight, is that too difficult for you to grasp lol?

If you want to use T3 to cut then just run 1.25mcg/kg of bodyweight ED for as many weeks as you feel neccessary, this induces hyperthyroidism, christ there's been enough studies done on deliberately induced hyperthyroidism, it's effects and recovery to not need to stick a bloody thermometer in your ear every morning, it's not rocket science ffs. It's very simple to anyone who has at least a basic education and fundamental grasp of how the hormone/endocrine system works.

Just take Ausbuilts advice and do it his way if that makes you happy.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mars said:


> What a load of waffle, you pick one point and belittle it, that isn't the point and if you can't see that then it's pointless trying.
> 
> Of course it's working and of course you will shutdown your own TSH, who cares? that's the whole point isn't it, inducing hyperthyroidism to speed up the metabolism and lose weight, is that too difficult for you to grasp lol?
> 
> ...


Sorry if i do not nod and say please and thank you mate.It was all the points realy.

Aus is not the only one to have said it,however he would probably debate this a damn sight better than i ever could as apparently i have no clue:thumb: there have been studies to this effect and points proven.

Anyway i cannot be asked to argue a point when i know you would never listen to me right or wrong.


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

Mars said:


> If you want to use T3 to cut then just run 1.25mcg/kg of bodyweight ED for as many weeks as you feel neccessary, this induces hyperthyroidism


Is this protocol suitable for those not running aas and wishing to cut?

Many thanks.


----------

